# Review On the Mofangjiaoshi Mirror Windmill Cube and Pandora Cube



## ZyCuber (Oct 18, 2018)

The Pandora Cube is my friend's and the Mofangjiaoshi Windmill Mirror is mine, I bought this from a store near my school and it is cheap
it is around 3$ and in Mspeedcube.com(Malaysia's Famous Cube Store), I think it's because I'm in Asia which is near to China so, the price'll be cheaper.The Windmill is Tight without tentoning out of the box.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2018)

Is the mofang jiaoshi MF10 10x10 coming out any time soon? 
It is about time that I get a 10x10...


----------

